# Recovery shake



## MG6065 (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi

I play alot of rugby, I train 9 times per week which consists of rugby sessions and running sessions/ power endurance/speed endurance sessions and I use the gym 4-5 times on top of this. My diet is good I believe. I was looking into buying myprotein recovery xs but I'm thinking about making it myself by buying all the bulk products individually, anyone with any experience of recovery shakes able to helpe with what quantities of ingredients and what specific products I need to include. I'm not a bodybuilder but I train hard, looking to recover well after hard sessions. Thanks very much!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

It would probably be cheaper and better nutritional value wise to buy some build and recover from extreme nutrition. Sponsors of this board. Plus being a member of mc you get 25% discount


----------

